# ****** up or not



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi guys have a quick Q for you. My father works for a property management company in the south metro and they use to do all the snowplowing until the head maintnence guy decided that HE didnt want to do it anymore. So incomes another guy {a family aquaitance} and he offered the job to plow for him after his normal working hours and be flexable with oncall situations. Everything was fine until this year when the owner comes and tell my dad that the head maint. guy says that my father cant work for him because he thinks its double dipping. Is this the case, this side job does not affect his normal job at all and is on his time. Thanks Ill comtinue later just asking around. Thanks guys


----------



## bigearl (Jun 11, 2007)

so your dad works for the property and after work and weekends he works for the guy who plows the snow? I wouldnt consider that double dipping it would be 2 paychecks that happen to be at the same property. Thats how I see it


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I can understand the conflict of interest concern.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Depends if your father authorizes any payments or not.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Nothing wrong with double dipping.


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

i would say that the problem lies in the fact they have already allowed it, i mean you can't be ok with it one year then come back and go, oh, now we aren't ok with it, people get sued for that kind of stuff. i do see the conflict of interest, but i think it could be avoided by bidding the property out to the public and just being a competitive price. The conflict comes that if he is the only one with access to doing them there is no competition for the job, allowing outside quotes and your dads quote should appease the owner. Also i think the head maintenance guy is a @ss, and if you Dad lost his job for it, i would sue him.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

grandview;836147 said:


> Nothing wrong with double dipping.


I just heard on NPR the other day if you double dip you might as well be kissing the sharing party...DNA/germ wise that is.

So yes there is something wrong with double dipping.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

So your telling me I can't charge my customers for lawn cutting next month and bill them for snowing?

Still don't see a problem, he's being paid by someone else. Now if he starts calling in sick and is seen plowing ,then there is a problem.


----------



## terrapro (Oct 21, 2006)

grandview;836316 said:


> So your telling me I can't charge my customers for lawn cutting next month and bill them for snowing?
> 
> Still don't see a problem, he's being paid by someone else. Now if he starts calling in sick and is seen plowing ,then there is a problem.


Nothing wrong with what you are doing but if you share some dip at a party/bar you might as well be kissing the other person. Thats gross, what if it was a fat chick


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

terrapro;836322 said:


> Nothing wrong with what you are doing but if you share some dip at a party/bar you might as well be kissing the other person. Thats gross, what if it was a fat chick


Better a fat chick then GP, I think?


----------



## buckwheat_la (Oct 11, 2009)

lol, terrapro, however i don't think you see the point, he is doing it after hours, like he was working two jobs, it would be different if one job was interfering with the other, however it isn't, if he was doing the work on his companies time then it would be a double dip (paid by boss, and by owner) however if he is doing it after hours, why does it matter, ESPECIALLY when they told him it was ok, a couple years ago.


----------



## big acres (Nov 8, 2007)

albhb3;836076 said:


> Hi guys have a quick Q for you. My father works for a property management company in the south metro and they use to do all the snowplowing until the head maintnence guy decided that HE didnt want to do it anymore. So incomes another guy {a family aquaitance} and he offered the job to plow for him after his normal working hours and be flexable with oncall situations. Everything was fine until this year when the owner comes and tell my dad that the head maint. guy says that my father cant work for him because he thinks its double dipping. Is this the case, this side job does not affect his normal job at all and is on his time. Thanks Ill comtinue later just asking around. Thanks guys


Personally, I don't see much conflict... actually less. Your father would now be working for a seperate company... a part-time job. You would think the owner would be happy to have someone familiar with thier properties and looking out for them. Does the company start with a G?


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

my dad doesnt do the pay checks. the company is happy with the job that the company who gets the bid does more because of how its bid more than anything but they are still pleased with the service


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

exactly it is a part time gig that is very flexible to his work sched. The pres. of the company doesnt care as much but dick head does


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

yes it does have a G in it the third word to be exact


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Sounds like a big conflict of interest. The top brass probably doesn't want the liability.


----------



## CMU07 (Sep 29, 2009)

I agree with buckwheat. Get other quotes. I can't imagine this family friend is getting top dollar (although he might be) because he's doing it with a flexable schedule in mind. However, the boss having not seen other quotes might think so and think that you're dad had his friend jack the rate up and hired him to get a cut.
My .02/perspective


----------



## albhb3 (Dec 18, 2007)

We do not know what he gets thats his own personal business and so should it be. As I said before they do take bids but how many companies are willing to go by the hour. I can tell you the one property uses a skid and truck and the other 2 are 2 trucks. I do know what my dad makes per Hour no cut of the pie. The only reason the owner of the landscape company still hires my dad on is because he is 1. reliable and 2 he knows what he is doing {where to put the snow, how to be safe not break stuff} etc. Again thank you for the responses, staying on topic and please keep them comming. This is exactly what this site is for


----------



## capital (Sep 26, 2000)

I think the problem for the company that owns the property is liability. IE courts have held you are liable for your employees actions even if they are off the clock. In this instance if their is an accident they are liable even though he is working for another company he is an extension of his original company. In some court rulings if he was to have a back problem from plowing the carrier can argue it is his apartments insurance companies policy that should cover the cost sense that is his full time job.


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

bigearl;836079 said:


> so your dad works for the property and after work and weekends he works for the guy who plows the snow? I wouldnt consider that double dipping it would be 2 paychecks that happen to be at the same property. Thats how I see it


I agree 100%.


----------

